# How old do you have to be to plow in a loader?



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok well i have a friend who's son is 14 and He is very mature for his age.. and was wondering if he could plow with us during the last snow in one of our bobcats
And i was just wondering if he would have any problem from anyone if he was stopped or something...
We have one loader that sits at my parents during the winter and he lives next door so if it was fine he could potentially get a jump on the snow before i get there....
(we plow a couple subs)

thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I was driving my uncles 13 transport trucks all around the yard everywhere at that age... Its a little different when its family I'd assume... I'd let him plow the yard quite a few times first before I ever let him go on a customers property...


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

as far as the law is concerned ( atleast this is how it is around here) assuming he's on private property he can drive whenever you feel comfartable lettiing him... however your insurance company might feel a little differently


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

100% legal...


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with NorthernSvc, The problem is Insurance and maybe watch the labor laws.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

14 is the legal employment age.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

he will probably do better than guys in their 20s , read up on child labor laws , I know you have to be 18 to operate a meat slicer in md , not sure about equipment , but a friend of mine has had his nephews out there at 13 running bobcats


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Operate dangerous equipment.....gotta be 18....also even if it's private property.....if public has access you have issue with law if accident happens.....can't drive drunk in parking lot that has public access. Personally I wouldn't risk it...too much chance for huge problem. Keep him with a shovel or hand salter


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

In addition to the other points raised... some of the best young guys in their 20's helping me now, started on a shovel @ 14. Give him a fair wage & put him to work, he'll be a better man for it someday.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah im not sure but i'm deff. not going to let him run it on a regular bases.... unless im there
My dad holds the key so i still have authority there!
This (i hate to call him a kid) but boy knows what a "dollar" is.
he does 5 Old guys driveways and lawns 

I know i didnt learn how to make a dollar til like Mid high school (dont judge me!) lol


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

give your insurance agent a call, the last thing you need is to have an incident and potential to not be covered


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

You have to possess a Valid drivers license to operate ANY motorized equipment on a public roadway, only exceptions are mopeds, but here in Md you still need a moped permit if you don't have a license


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

havenlax18;1204171 said:


> 14 is the legal employment age.


But you have issues with breaks and then OSHA. According to OSHA anyone under 18 can not drive a vehicle. They have a lot of stupid rules, at 15 you can't use a knife, highlighter pretty much anything. I run a warehouse and I have issues with minors applying for jobs that involve fork lifts and driving trucks.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Florida08;1204481 said:


> But you have issues with breaks and then OSHA. According to OSHA anyone under 18 can not drive a vehicle. They have a lot of stupid rules, at 15 you can't use a knife, highlighter pretty much anything. I run a warehouse and I have issues with minors applying for jobs that involve fork lifts and driving trucks.


Did you know OSHA is one of those 4 letter dirty words?Yup,sure is.Funny thing is that even though they have certain requirements for the placement of toilet paper holders at the workplace,OSHA members still don't know how to wipe their own arse.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

give him a chance
nothing like bursting a kids dream at a young age


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

around here you can drivce heavy equipment/tractors at the age of 13


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

If he his anyone you are done. I wouldn't risk an area with public access unless you are plowing near the entrances. It sucks when you have a good kid to do it, but even at that...he is still bait for those people out there just looking for money.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Plow man Foster;1204129 said:


> Ok well i have a friend who's son is 14 and He is very mature for his age.. and was wondering if he could plow with us during the last snow in one of our bobcats
> And i was just wondering if he would have any problem from anyone if he was stopped or something...
> We have one loader that sits at my parents during the winter and he lives next door so if it was fine he could potentially get a jump on the snow before i get there....
> (we plow a couple subs)
> ...


I think the real question should be *"how old do you have to be to help land an airplane at one of the largest airports in america?"* (just thinking back to last summer). Actually if your insurance clears it, i think with some guidence a 14 year old could do just fine in your loader


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is what I know in my area.
14 to 18 you must follow child labor laws, and the teen MUST have working papers from thier school. 

In order to operate the equipment in public lots or on roads you must have a valid drivers license.

Now the best thing is to check with your local authorities to find out if there are any exceptions. Such as I know out west you can operate trucks and equipment on the roads if you work for a farm and the equipment is owned by the farm at age 14. Some areas have different laws like that.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah i gave my insurance agent a call today he said it would be fine (Im covered) as long as he has papers and is under supervision by me or my guys....

Also he said if its a on occasional bases no ones gonna stop him in my area!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In ct you are all set under state regs. FED OHSA say's NO way you must be 18 y/o to operate any equipment used in commercial operations only after documented training. The onl;y exception is farming they must be 13 y/o to operate farming equipment. On the other hand i do let my 7 y/o run the skidsteer plowing sometimes. He does better than most people on it


----------

